# Peugeot 406 Coupe V6 Diablo Red (Pearl)



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

Hi there

firstly thanks very much for the information and input you hav all put into the forum, i have found it very helpfull and decided to sign up and show you what i have achieved.

Previously i used to wash my car with some normal car wash & wax shampoo in one bucket and a sponge. i have now realised how silly i have been !!

the products i chose are listed below & i apologise for the amount of pics, i got carried away !!

2x Buckets with a stone guard
Meguiars Wash Mit
Meguiars Soft wash gel
Meguiars Quick Clay & Detailer
Meguiars Scratch X
Meguiars Deep Crystal Polish
Meguiars NXT Tech wax
Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Dressing
Meguiars NXT Metal Polish
Meguiars Glass Cleaner
Meguiars Hot Rims

various application pads & microfiber cloths and one of the fantastic meguiars Magnet towels !

here are the results, it now looks even better as i have a few more layers of wax on there, paint looks a lot deaper, but i need someone to get rid of my swirls markes, not bad for my fisrst time !


> If you go down to the woods today, your sure of a big red supprise !!


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me  Always did like the look of the Coupe...


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

thanks, the car is slightly moddified to make it stand out at our owners club meets !! standsout even more now its clean & shiny !!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

brilliant work mate, oh and the car is very nice, dont see many of those around


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

indeed you dont, was a good buy, never relised how rare they were untill i got one !!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep nice car and a greta detail :thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like it was worth all the effort!
Nice car and I'm lovin' the colour  

Dave


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great shine there, mate:thumb:

One of my fav Peugeot, flowing lines, very good proportion for a Coupe and ageing well too. What bodykit is it?

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great shine and nice deep colour. Good tree reflections, and the pics are in a great setting too! Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Another fan of the 406 coupe here. Not seen one about for months and yours certainly looks good!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a nice looking car. Those wheels look great on it. The car bares more than a passing resemblance to the Alfa GT imo! Which consequently is a gorgeous motor lol!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

excllent job and has ben said fantastic colour:thumb:


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

thank you for the coments.

The bodykit is from Ecosse Pugeout and cost me a bloody fortune (£1091)

the colour is Diablo red, its a pearl dark red that has an orange flake underneath.

the car is jue to be lowered on wednesday, to get rid of the 3cm arch gap....

the pics dont do it justace, it needs some direct sunlight to show off the pearl. like the pic below


























one of the engine bay, soon to have some chrome detailing.










oh and a quick one of the boot build


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like a ferrari from a distance lol


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

haha, wish it was !!

although designed by pinninfarina !


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks Smart Matey :thumb: 

A 406 Coupe is on my list of cars i want


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

406Coupe said:


>


Very nice lines on the Pug, one of my all time favourite colours - top job :thumb:

Hope she aint got any hidden piercings


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

haha ! thanks guys !! i didnt dare ask


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice mate!

I love the colour too as my Pug is in Daiblo too:thumb: 

Some great tree shots, and paint looking slick and wet:doublesho 

Ant


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2006)

i love the 406 coupe, i cant beleave how shiney yours is  . Were those pictures taken at clumber park by any chance??


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice work mate. Loving that colour!


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

Jon said:


> i love the 406 coupe, i cant beleave how shiney yours is  . Were those pictures taken at clumber park by any chance??


Yep thats clumber park !!

thanks for the comments

had another mod done this week, twin induction  even the engine bay has a reflection !!!


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

That looks lovely. Probably the best 406 i've ever seen tbh.


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

thanks, if anyone is going to the french car show then you will se it in person.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice looking car, the finish looks really nice now.


----------



## Taine (May 14, 2006)

That's absolutely stunning! Have to admit I don't know a whole lot about the 406 coupes - what is the performance and handling like?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats a stunning example, Pininfaina styling  

Obviously not quite as well styled as the Fiat coupe  but never the less a nice looking motor.

I love the photography aswell. :thumb:


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

superb detail, pics and car. Was looking at them before i bought the rallye, maybe next. Sorry if this has already been asked but what spec is it??


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

Its a 3.0 V6 roaded @ 212 Bhp, 1440kgs, 0-60 & Quarter mile will be Proved at the FCS this weekend. Oh and Fiat Coupe ..... u having a giraffe 

As for handling, its dropped 40mm with 18's which has slowed it down slightly but made it handle like a dream. i had the car around donington in april. before the exhaust and induction was done, and it did 110 up the straight.

Mod List
Powerflow Cat Back
Twin Custom Induction
Ecosse Full Kit inc Fogs
-40mm PI Springs & Koni Sports Shocks
18" TD Monza Alloys with 225/40/18 & 235/40/18 Avon ZZ3 Tyres

Then theres all the ICE install, interior bits and the paintwork etc.


----------



## Taine (May 14, 2006)

Sounds like it has some go for the show then!


----------

